# Epulis



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max had one removed - no teeth were involved. It was simple surgery, he didn't even seem to notice, he wanted to chew his antler that night! Umm, no. 
He was fine, I was a mess.

We do keep an eye on his mouth because apparently they can come back. Our vet said that they're nearly always benign but it was still a major relief to hear the results!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Have you tried a search on this site? There have been a few members whose dogs had the same thing over the years.


----------



## Pawz (Aug 3, 2016)

laprincessa said:


> Max had one removed - no teeth were involved. It was simple surgery, he didn't even seem to notice, he wanted to chew his antler that night! Umm, no.
> He was fine, I was a mess.
> 
> We do keep an eye on his mouth because apparently they can come back. Our vet said that they're nearly always benign but it was still a major relief to hear the results!



aw! im glad to hear Max did great! I am a mess too! i hope chloe's surgery does as smooth as Max's


----------



## Pawz (Aug 3, 2016)

Pilgrim123 said:


> Have you tried a search on this site? There have been a few members whose dogs had the same thing over the years.


i did! i thought that maybe i would reach out and see if anyone else has experienced it and wanted to share. if i shouldnt have posted... let me know. i can take it down


----------



## CashStringer (Aug 17, 2015)

I don't have any experience but just wanted to say Good Luck to you and your girl!!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Pawz said:


> aw! im glad to hear Max did great! I am a mess too! i hope chloe's surgery does as smooth as Max's


His was in the sort of dip in his mouth between teeth, if you know what I mean? I noticed it while brushing his teeth - which has now caused my husband to stop teasing me about doing that! - and when I saw it getting bigger, off to the vet we went!

He did have to be sedated, which is always a worry, but he also got his teeth cleaned while he was out, so that was a bonus! I gave him soft food that night, and I think the next day as well. He was loving that, he loves his scrammbee eggs! And then he was back to normal. 

It's always a worry when they have to have any kind of procedure, and a worry till you get the results back. I'm assuming your vet will send the lump out for testing? Our vet said they're nearly always benign but I still worried till I got that call. (And then burst into tears!)

Keep us posted about Chloe, we'll be sending light and healing!


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Thought I would share my experience.....Seamus was told by the first vet that he had a "wart" in his mouth and not to worry it would go away on it's own. Then he was told by the 2nd vet that it was, in fact, an epilus and needed to be removed. We then got a third opinion from a internal medicine specialist and was told that it was a totally normal gland. It was on the roof of his mouth behind his top front teeth. I googled it and YEP, gland, not epilus.

Not saying that your dog's isn't an epilus -- just sharing my experience.

Good luck!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Pawz said:


> i did! i thought that maybe i would reach out and see if anyone else has experienced it and wanted to share. if i shouldnt have posted... let me know. i can take it down


Of course you should have posted! You want information, the members here have a wealth of information between them.


----------



## Pawz (Aug 3, 2016)

Thank you for sharing your experiences. Chloe is booked with a vet dentist for the removal on March 22.


----------



## Livelovebark (Aug 5, 2017)

I just found out that my dog has an epulus. I was pretty worried until I found this site. How did did Chloe do with her surgery?


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My golden boyhad one behind his right top canine tooth. It was removed, setn off and was benigh. It never returned. Good luck.


----------

